# Konfigurator für SIMATIC ET 200 jetzt in Version 6



## edgr (13 Januar 2007)

Nachdem die dezentralen Peripheriegeräte von Siemens – SIMATIC ET 200 – laufend erweitert werden, steht nun der ET 200 Konfigurator in der Version 6 zur Verfügung. Die wichtigste Erweiterung ist der *Export nach STEP 7* (HW-Konfig).

Folgende Erweitrungen und Aktualisierungen wurden in Version implementiert:
  - Export nach STEP 7 (HW-Konfig)
  - Aktualisierung des Produktspektrums wie z.B.
     8-kanalige Module für ET 200S
    neue PROFINET IMs
    Ventilinseln für ET 200pro

Der Konfigurator kann kostenlos im Internet heruntergeladen werden (www.grollmus-ripp.de).


----------

